# polyglod



## zorspas

..., bu özelliği ile *Türkiye'nin tek* *POLYGLOD (çok dilli)* *Üniversites*i'dir.


polyglod or polyglot?? 

is polyglod turkish? or what?


----------



## badgrammar

Well, it looks to me like it is just the transliteration of polyglott into Turkish phonetics.  It is of latin origin, I believe, (poly=many, glott=speak), and so corresponds to çok dili (bilmek/konuşmak/ögrenmek?).  

But as we all know, tûrkçem iyi değil!  Someone else will give you a better answer!


----------



## Whodunit

badgrammar said:


> Well, it looks to me like it is just the transliteration of polyglott into Turkish phonetics. It is of latin origin, I believe, (poly=many, glott=speak), and so corresponds to çok dili (bilmek/konuşmak/ögrenmek?).


 
Before any misunderstandings arise, I'd like to point out that "polyglot" comes from Ancient Greek πολύς (polýs) = many + γλῶτται (glottai) = languages.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's not Turkish, I believe it's just a transliteration.

Check these examples out:*
John çok dilli biri. Dokuz tane dili biliyor! *(John is a *polyglot*. He knows nine languages!)
*John'ın üviersitesi çok dilli eğitim yapıyor.* (John's university is *polygot*.)
*WordReference çok dilli bir forum.* (WordReference is a *polyglot* forum.)

So, to rephrase the sentence, *"...bu özelliği ile Türkiye'nin tek çok dilde eğitim veren üniversitesidir."*


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Before any misunderstandings arise, I'd like to point out that "polyglot" comes from Ancient Greek πολύς (polýs) = many + γλῶτται (glottai) = languages.


I doubt whether such a word as _polyglot _was very much used in Classical Greek as the Greeks considered only their own language as worthy to be spoken by humans and indeed being imparted to others. Every other language was _bar-bar-bar_. Of course they came across many foreigners, _b__árbaroi_, who had learned Greek, but then, they would not be _poly_glots...

In case it does exist – one would have to consult f.ex. the big _Liddell-Scott-Jones_ A Greek-English Lexicon - the ultimate _etymon_ should invariably be *πολύγλωττος *[polýglottos]. Many words like this were coined much later with elements from Classical Greek. 
 ω ​


----------



## Whodunit

Spectre scolaire said:


> I doubt whether such a word as _polyglot _was very much used in Classical Greek as the Greeks considered only their own language as worthy to be spoken by humans and indeed being imparted to others.




I'm afraid this is off-topic: 

Of course, the word "polýglottos" was not used in Ancient Greek, but it is a constructed word of modern times using Ancient Greek words (I don't know modern Greek, so I can't tell if "polýglottos" is used in Greek today as well. However, there must have been some linguists (or psychologists, or whoever) who decided to create a new word for "multilingual" (which is supposed to mean something else  ) ...


----------



## zorspas

Chazzwozzer said:


> So, to rephrase the sentence, *"...bu özelliği ile Türkiye'nin tek çok dilde eğitim veren üniversitesidir."*



and we need to rephrase this one also as : *"...bu özelliği ile Türkiye'nin çok dilde eğitim veren tek üniversitesidir." *


----------

